# Illustrator Farbe suchen und ersetzen



## milo (11. April 2007)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, ob es in Illustrator eine Funktion gibt, mit der ich eine Farbe suchen und ersetzen kann (vergleichbar mit suchen und ersetzen in Freehand?), so dass ich sowohl Kontur als auch Fläche ohne separates Auswählen der Objekte in einem umfärben kann.
Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt in Ilustrator einen Zauberstab - ähnlich wie in PS. Man kann diesem in einem eigenem Fenster auch darauf einstellen, nach was er, wie genau auswählen soll (Füll- und Konturfarbe und Konturstärke).

Grüße Marco


----------



## thoru (11. April 2007)

Hallo milo...

im Menü Auswahl gibt es ein Untermenü "Gleich"
in dem du die Möglichkeit hast verschiedene Objekte mit gleichen
Attributen auszuwählen. Du musst dann aber noch separat Farbe und
Kontur für die ausgewählten Objekte über die entsprechenden Paletten
ändern. Dies ist zumindest in Illustrator 10 so.

cu
thoru


----------

